# PerC Memes



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

(Not sure if this is in the right subforum lol)


Pretty self-explanatory, post photos of Perc/psychology/MBTI related memes! 
I'll post more as I find them but for now:


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

INTP vs ESTP


----------

